# Pearl Izumi X-Alp Launch Ride/Run MTB SPD Shoe Review



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Heya guys, so after a couple of years my Shimano m182's were starting to fall apart. I figured it was time to give a hybrid Ride/Run MTB shoe a go.

Bottom line for me: while the X-Alp Launch doesn't match the outright performance of a dedicated cycling shoe, it's still pretty darn good with its own distinctive feel and off the bike it's stellar fun. It's definitely a MTB shoe that can be worn all day for epic on and off bike adventures.

Full review, pics etc at Pearl Izumi X-Alp Launch Review | Digital Hippie


----------



## ACMI (Dec 16, 2009)

Spot on review, man. I just got mine a few months ago - lime green too. Coming from the carbon soled X-Alp PRO (which I still use), the flex during pedalling is noticeable but it's a reasonable tradeoff for the comfort and walkability. A very comfortable shoe. What size do you order and what size is your Shimano shoe?

Thanks for the review.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

hey thanks ACMI. 

I had read that the X-Alps tended to be small for their size, but just went ahead and ordered the size I take in pretty much all shoes - 42 - and the fit is good, maybe fractionally smaller compared to other shoes but so little it doesn't matter.


----------



## ACMI (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome. I like your site. I'll be checking it out from time to time.


----------

